# Alyeska Reviewd



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

sweet! 12+ inches of powder- beautiful. did you check out any back or side country areas?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Alyeska is an awesome resort experience with their lodge and tram, the view on top is about as good as it gets too. With 15" of fresh I bet it was spectacular.


----------



## efarley0129 (Oct 7, 2011)

It was amazing. Just short little hikes, but since I'm inexperienced in that backcountry and was my first trip up there I just wanted to get a lay of the land for the next time I go.


----------

